# Epoxy gone bad?



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

I just went to use some of my 10 minute epoxy and found that the resin part had hardened to the point that it was useless. It's been a few months since I used it. Maybe I didn't have it closed tightly. Does the two part epoxy have a limited shelf life?


----------



## Tacpayne (Dec 20, 2008)

Ive had it get clumpy and slightly harder before, about 30 secs in the microwave took care of it.


----------



## Hudak (Sep 10, 2007)

Hmmm, I have some popular epoxy that has gotten clumpy. I may have to try that to rejuvenate it.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Good idea. I'll give it a try.


----------



## narfpoit (Jun 16, 2004)

I usually put mine in a cup of water in the microwave so that it doesn't heat up to quickly. Warm it up and then rotate the container until it is all mixed together and even in color.


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

If you inadvertently put the wrong cap on the bottles that could cause the epoxy to actually harden. Some of today's epoxy's are so potent that just the vapors will cause the chemical reaction. Try heating it first and if that doesn't work go get some new stuff. It inst like that stuff is expensive.


----------



## rocket (Dec 1, 2008)

Yeah, I'm just gonna get some more. I was applying a rod tip so I just used rod bond instead.


----------

